# Pregnant Platy!!!



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

AHHH I'M EXCITED!!!! She's been really big for a while, and she should be due this week!!! :fish: I rearranged the tank so the babies can hide-










I kinda scared the fish while rearranging it ^^;










I'm pretty sure she's pregnant, anyway. The spot above her bottom fin is darker than the picture indicates

EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, she's totally pregnant.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i have a bunch of mosquito fish that are close relatives to these actually and all my females are like that all the time. make sure your water parameters are all perfect because ive only gotten mine to bear fry once. and they will viciously try to eat their babies so those hiding spots better be dang good. 

good luck!


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you!!!


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Oh, she's totally pregnant.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even though the babies are probably a generation D muddy (the fourth gen since platys first took over the tank)...


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Congrats, hopefully mine will be pregnant soon.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Just be patient! Her stomach doesn't quite have that boxy shape yet.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Woo!! It's always nice when your fish breed


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Who cares if they are muddy or not, babies are babies and you will love them as their colors (or lack there of) grow on you! Congrats!


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone tell if my platy is pregnant? I can't really tell too well since she's a darker red, and if she is pregnant can someone tell how far along she is?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Phsycho Fish that heater in your tank really needs to be more upright.
Congradulations hope all goes well with the fry!


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine just had babies about 2-3 weeks ago and mine looked like that ad mine had 21! And they can have up to 50-65 fish that is amazing good luck with the fish!


----------

